# Dated Rocks



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

We had to get out and do a bit of exploring yesterday before the snow arrived. We discovered some old timers have done a bit of carving in the rocks.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

Some more.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 1, 2011)

Are those bullet holes?


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

These were all on the west side of the hill.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

This was different. Possibly cattle brands.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

And finally a rabbit amongst the coyote poop.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 1, 2011)

No they are not bullet holes. It is just sandstone and you can also find round rocks of it too.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> This was different. Possibly cattle brands.


 
 Hey Renee,

 Very cool spot. This looks almost like Kanji.

 All that carving musta been some sweaty work. I feel certain that there were sodas, and possibly other tasty beverages consumed in the making. What'd they do with the empties?


----------



## ironmountain (Dec 2, 2011)

Great post! Love finding unexpected stuff like that.

  My grandfather's house (he owns 3/4 of the road it's on) leads to a huge downward slope to lake superior. There are a bunch of caves there..heck one of the houses he sold land to has one of the rockwall as the entire back wall of their house!! When we were younger and we'd drive up to Munising to visit, my cousin and I would snowshoe back to those caves to camp and hunt rabbits....tons of old tin plates/dishes etc ... and a bunch of carving on the walls....


----------



## bostaurus (Dec 2, 2011)

Very neat history!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

Alright Surf... please enlighten me on Kanji. I know that the KKK were active here. And the homesteaders set up claims in 1906 or 1907. They had to "prove up" their land for 2 years before they could own it.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is another one.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2011)

> Alright Surf... please enlighten me on Kanji.


 
 Hey Renee,

 Whazzamatteryou, ain't there no Japanese cowpunchers up your way? Kanji is the Japanese system of writing, based on the Han Chinese. The origins are kinda lost in the mysts of time...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> Here is another one.


 
 I thought it was the symbol for Animal House Togaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!![]


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok Joe if you look in the first picture on the right side towards the bottom you can see the round rock ball that will someday fall out of the big rock. It is  a different color. It will leave a hole in the big rock like the other holes.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 2, 2011)

There was a rock from a stone path behind the 1865 house I dug, and it had "1883" carved on it. Cool stuff!


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey Surf, We only found one piece of glass. This rock formation is high up on a windy butte. So they most likely camped down by the creek. And I don't know of any Japanese around here. But the Chinese lived in tunnels under Deadwood. Oh, we also found an arrowhead with one side white with petina. And I think a real rusty tip of a knife about 3 inches long. They may have used it to do some of the carving. There were also 2 survey markers drilled into the rock with a date of 1962 on them.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

And Rick sometimes my house is an animal house, when we are lambing & calving during cold wet storms. I have those new babies all over the entry way. I love linolium and clorox!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Dugout
> 
> Ok Joe if you look in the first picture on the right side towards the bottom you can see the round rock ball that will someday fall out of the big rock. It is  a different color. It will leave a hole in the big rock like the other holes.


 
 Thank's Renee` I noticed that when I was first studying those pics,...That's interesting, as we don't have stone quite like that here. This is what we see fairly often here....about every major valley has at least one of these glacial rock areas in it somewhere...The one near to our house is referred to as "Thunder Rocks", then there's Zelluff's Rocks, Jake's Rock's,...Big Rock's (complete with a spot called Devil's Kitchen") Panther Rock's...etc, etc...[] Only one of them is a pay for entry type park...The rest are just there....Bears seem to like them.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2011)

The pay park is callled "Rock City" (originally enough) park...Laur and I went there for a rock and fossil show. It's been a rock park since victorian times. Here's a post card from 1912...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

I have always liked rocks. Simply people...simple pleasures


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2011)

This is how it looks now....


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2011)

a dated rock...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 2, 2011)

Last one...


----------



## Dugout (Dec 2, 2011)

That looks much harder to climb than the buttes around here. And probably higher.


----------



## David Fertig (Dec 2, 2011)

Found this one today.  Always wanted to look here, finally decided to stop.  Old family graveyard.  There was also one aged less then 2 years and then another small non cut stone that was probably an infant.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 3, 2011)

Cool stone David,...that's pretty old, 1797!


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Dugout
> 
> I have always liked rocks. Simply people...simple pleasures


 
 Me, too, Renee,


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Wheelah23
> 
> There was a rock from a stone path behind the 1865 house I dug, and it had "1883" carved on it. Cool stuff!


 
 Connor you should show us your dated rock.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Dec 3, 2011)

I was more interested in the bottles we pulled from the privy than the rocks when I was at that house, to be honest... [] No picture.


----------



## Dugout (Dec 3, 2011)

Bummer!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 3, 2011)

I found this stone with Jesus' birthdate carved on it. How much is it worth?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 3, 2011)

> Found this one today. Always wanted to look here, finally decided to stop. Old family graveyard. There was also one aged less then 2 years and then another small non cut stone that was probably an infant.


 
 At that time it was common to mark the end of the grave with a small footstone . Sometimes they were unmarked , other times they had just the initials. Dont know if thats what you are seeing.


----------



## toddrandolph (Dec 3, 2011)

We've got rocks similar to what Joe posted over here in Ohio, here it's the Sharon sandstone and Sharon conglomerate. From what little I know, it was outwash from huge rivers in preglacial Missippian and Pennsylvvanian times that carried all the sand and pebbles from the eroding Alleghenies to the east which were at that time like the Rocky Mountians or even bigger and Ohio was either shallow ocean or swamp. Here we call them ledges and they are full of history and bottle dumps. I got my start digging 30+ years ago around Thompson ledges.  There are also lots of names and dates carved into the rock, many of which are covered with moss. The oldest I have seen dated to the 1850s. THe old ones are often elaborately carved with fancy writing. We've got the funny names over here too, like devil's kitchen and dead mans cave.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 14, 2011)

I forgot about the stone with "1905" carved in it that Joe found at a local dump.  I think it's a stone and not a brick. I'll have to take another look at it.  As long as we're talking dates, one time he found a turtle with 1900 or a similar date, painted on its shell.  It was right in the back yard, down in the swamp.  I'm hoping to meet him someday.


----------

